# Sales Reps & Dealers Wanted



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

pm with details please, thanks Bill


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

As a hunter with certain Physical limitations. I always have a eye out for products that could make my pack lighter and work well when needed. I've been all over your website. I'm interested. But i would like to see an actual full size deer gutted out and wrapped up in this before i buy. I saw the pic of the hog, but i'm on the fence. Do you have a video of the deer drag. Then i will order. :cocktail:


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the contacts so far...
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

test


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great new product.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

I got mine. Bump for a great product


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great new and innovative product.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Waiting for it in the mail. :wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Email sent.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

been speaking with some top notch guys... 
keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

Been speaking with some top notch guys...
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for Jason and a great product.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Game Glide said:


> Been speaking with some top notch guys...
> Keep 'em coming!


BUmp for Jason. :beer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Look what showed up in the mail today.......


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

Enjoy
PS. It looks like you got a really nice set up out there!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Game Glide said:


> Enjoy
> PS. It looks like you got a really nice set up out there!


Thanks. I will trying one of them out to make sure i use it properly. I don't want to fiddle with it when it's 90 degree's out and I'm 3 miles from home or my rig.


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

Sent you an email regarding sponsorship of our hunting show....If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

Vulcan, I did nt receive your email. Please resend it to [email protected]


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Danutz (Aug 18, 2010)

cool product


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

Bump for what I got today.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hunting season is coming!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

TTT for a great product.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for Gameglide.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i will like to know more i live in maryland


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i will like to know more i live in maryland


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Double S


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Easy sale here for all the reps out there. I sold 12 yesterday and all I did was show the shop owner. Good luck, Dan


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

firemanbrown said:


> Easy sale here for all the reps out there. I sold 12 yesterday and all I did was show the shop owner. Good luck, Dan


Great job.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

PM me with details an pricing plz. Might be able to help you out in the deep south.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

pm with details ,price margins


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im a shop owner tell me more about these. I would be interested to have them in my shop . my email is [email protected]


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

boarman1 said:


> Im a shop owner tell me more about these. I would be interested to have them in my shop . my email is [email protected]


Pm sent to you.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

lunchtime bump


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy holiday to all.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

Bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just locked in 640 acre Wheat covered farmland bordering the river with steep cliffs. I'm so glad that i will have my Game Glide with me. It would be a longer and harder drag without the Game Glide. I won't be able to use my Vehicle on the land once new seed has been planted.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Double S said:


> I just locked in 640 acre Wheat covered farmland bordering the river with steep cliffs. I'm so glad that i will have my Game Glide with me. It would be a longer and harder drag without the Game Glide. I won't be able to use my Vehicle on the land once new seed has been planted.


Very nice.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1shinytop (Jun 30, 2010)

pm me the info, I may be interested. Thanks!


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

We are not longer looking for representation. Thank you for your interest.


----------

